# What cd did you get bfp right after miscarriage



## adav18

Hi Ladies,

Hopefully I am doing this right! Haven't been on the site for a while.

I miscarried on January 14, 2014. I bled for 8 days and we started BDing, 3 days after bleeding stopped. I do not use OPK's or temp and I was just curious on what CD right after a miscarriage did you receive your BFP? The reason I was asking for CD is because I'm not sure when/if I ovulated. I also started my first CD with the first day bleeding from miscarriage. I also had some spotting (few hours, light pink) on CD 17, when wiping and just quarter sized on pad (sorry, tmi). Possibly implantation bleeding, if O'ed 3 days after I stopped bleeding? My breasts have also been VERY VERY sore the last few days. Any info would be greatly appreciated!

BTW: Went in Monday (2.3.14) and HCG levels were negative. 2 weeks prior to that, I was at a 12 (3 days after bleeding stopped).


----------



## Kezzybear

Hi Hun, I counted the first day of bleeding as cd 1. I ovulated on day 23( normal for me) then had a BFP on day 33 (10dpo). Good luck!!!


----------



## SCgirl

first cycle after first miscarriage (first day of bleeding CD1) i O'd CD 29, got my BFP CD 39. (I spotted that cycle CD 18-20, not sure why. Did the previous cycle that I got my first bfp as well.) That one ended, and I started counting the first day of real bleeding as day 1 after 3 days of very light spotting. I'm currently CD33... I think I might have O'd CD 30. No random spotting this cycle though- hopefully that's a good sign!

At this point, I don't remember what's normal anymore...


----------



## Alpinestars

I mc at 10 weeks on April 1st 2011. Passed baby on Mothering Sunday (ironically) on the 3rd April. Bleeding lasted 7 days, DTD a few times that month and got BFP on April 30th 2011. An amazing happy surprise after reading so many negative stories. To add I was/am an older mother at 35, previously taking 18 months to conceive in 2009, so my fertility really shocked me ! 
Sorry for your losses and hope you get your BFPs soon 
X


----------



## Kyliem87

I miscarried on the 17th Jan with a D&E the same day. I got a negative HPT on the 27th and I've ovulated 14 days after that (ish) I ovulated either last night or will today according to OPK 

The time from miscarriage to positive pregnancy or period is totally different for every lady/pregnancy as it depends how quickly HCG leaves the system. For some it can 'dump' quickly. For others it takes weeks. Usually ovulation doesn't begin again until all HCG is out the system as until then the. Lady still thinks of itself as pregnant

Good luck! :flow:


----------



## adav18

Hi ladies, thanks for your responses. I'm currently on CD32 and am still getting BFN's :( I'm typically a 28 day cycle girl, so I'm not sure if I O'ed late or at all. It's just driving me kind of CRAZY! Do you think it's too late to get a BFP now?


----------



## Kezzybear

adav18 said:


> Hi ladies, thanks for your responses. I'm currently on CD32 and am still getting BFN's :( I'm typically a 28 day cycle girl, so I'm not sure if I O'ed late or at all. It's just driving me kind of CRAZY! Do you think it's too late to get a BFP now?

It's not over til the witch shows! Good luck! X


----------



## adav18

Kyliem87- What is a reg cycle for you?I hope you get your BFP!!!

SCgirl- What is a reg cycle for you? My cycles are 28 days, so I'm not sure if it's too late now or if I O'ed later or not. Guess only time will tell. GL, hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## SCgirl

unfortunately, i don't know what a regular cycle is for me anymore! I'm currently cd39 (prob ~9 dpo), and just got a bfn this afternoon... so looks like more of the waiting game. i'm not sure how accurate my temps are anymore, 'cause i haven't slept well at all the past few nights. i went ahead and took the temps when i woke up (out of habit- before looking at time), and for ex- last night varied from 97.7-98.6... so i just put down the average (which was the same as around the time i usually wake up)

hopefully we'll know one way or the other soon!


----------



## adav18

SCgirl- I don't do any temping here, so I'm still on the waiting game..Just waiting and waiting......and waiting. Seems like an eternity, but eventually something's got to give! Happy Valentine's Day to you!


----------



## Kyliem87

Adav - I'm a 28 day regular cycle with ovulation between CD13-15 so ovulating 14 days after a negative HPT sounds spot on to me. Is CD24 from the D&E

Thank you :flow:! You too! Lots of sticky baby dust!


----------

